
Ask HN: Where to create a limited company for Europe online? - visox
Hi, i live in EU i dont wish to create a new company in my country.
I have seen some sites&#x2F;solutions that offer to create a company online.
Did you make use of any which is the best ?
Best means easy, low taxes and everything can be done online.<p>I would like to use it for an eshop idea i have.
Thx.
======
praeconium
Malta (or Cyprus) - its a giant (russian) laundromat in Europe.

~~~
visox
... Thx but i am searching for an online service.

